# New Lawn Infested With Grasssy Weed



## weedhater (May 10, 2020)

Hi all, last year i broke my back putting in a new lawn. I killed what was there with roundup and seeded, etc. Now this year things look great but 2 of my 4 sections are infested with some kind of grassy weed i am having trouble identifying.

I dont know if it was in the seed i used (black beauty ultra) or top dressing compost i used or most likely in the tack straw i used.

i thought it was clumping tall fescue maybe but i dont think that has a seedstalk. this weed looks like grass but has a thick seed stalk with a seed head on top. it also has a long tap root.

i sprayed tenacity twice this spring when i overseeded and it didnt take this out.





Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ellford (Apr 19, 2020)

Hard to tell from those shots if it's poa annua or KBG. Need to show more with the seed heads for me to tell.


----------



## weedhater (May 10, 2020)

Ellford said:


> Hard to tell from those shots if it's poa annua or KBG. Need to show more with the seed heads for me to tell.


Thanks I will get some better pictures tomorrow. I just googled Poa annua and i dont think its it, the seed head looks different (at least at this point in its growth) and the seed setalk on the Poa Annua doesnt seem as hardy/thick as these.

These seed stalks are like straw, extremely tough and thick.. I thought maybe it was legit grass but it cant be unless my picture is of 2 things a grass and a weed.

KBG means real KBG as in the desirable grass? I would be surprised because this has a tap root (long white root in the one picture) and the seed stalk is so thick and hardy ive never seen that in desirable grass before.


----------



## kzrcode (Aug 9, 2019)

@weedhater taking closeup pics where the ligule meets the sheath might help identify- thanks!


----------



## 94Spartan (May 8, 2020)

That white shoot is not a root, but a rhizome which helps the plant creep and produce new shoots.


----------



## weedhater (May 10, 2020)

Thanks everyone I took more pictures today. The black beauty Ultra seed does have I think 10% KBG so it should be in my yard but if this is KBG then I must not be understanding something. I've never seen these thick seed stalks growing in the field of yankee stadium's KBG beauty 

Its weird because it does look like grass. Does KBG grow these thick stalks for a short period to reproduce and then they go away perhaps?

I took a picture of a piece of regular grass blade next to a seed stalk to give you all a frame of reference of just how thick and hardy these seed stalks are..... THANKS!


----------



## kzrcode (Aug 9, 2019)

Does it have a white membranous ligule similar to these pictures?


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@weedhater Definitely looks like KBG to me - wide boat-shaped leaves/tips and rhizomes. This is when they seed for a few weeks. High performing sports fields use seedhead suppressants and full time crews to manage their turf at acceptable playing heights.


----------

